
The Neuroscientist Who Might Hold the Key to True AI - rustcharm
https://www.wired.com/story/karl-friston-free-energy-principle-artificial-intelligence/#
======
relenzo2
"In late 2017, a group led by Rosalyn Moran, a neuroscientist and engineer at
King’s College London, pitted two AI players against one another in a version
of the 3D shooter game Doom. The goal was to compare an agent driven by active
inference to one driven by reward-maximization."

Can anyone link to this paper? I can't find it.

~~~
tomrod
It looks like it was a Conference presentation -- perhaps it is in the
proceedings. [http://ccs2018.web.auth.gr/free-energy-principle-plays-
doom-...](http://ccs2018.web.auth.gr/free-energy-principle-plays-doom-
comparison-reward-based-decision-making-artificial-intelligence)

